# Lola Bear



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ok so I know the pics are poor quality (taken on iPad), but I thought I would show you how Lola's coat is changing. So she is definitely getting wavier and more textured.. Always had wavy ears, chest and legs. The coat on her legs continues to get much thicker and tuftier and longer, her ears are curlier the hair is longer, her wee head is tufty and wavy and her body hair is getting wavier and thicker but wispy if that makes sense. All very soft and feels like fleece weirdly. Her little face is still smooth and I think it will remain so, but I loooove her face! So her coat continues to change daily but I hope it doesn't change too much because I love how she looks. Leggy and lean and so elegant!


Oh what I didn't say is that her choccy colour is becoming very red on her ears and legs! Just like her mother who was a red cocker! I love the red luckily! 

Here she is...




























She is really red with the sun coming in! Beautiful girly!


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

wow her coat has changed so much, she is gorgeous


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah she's definitely a beautiful girly with lovely colours. I know exactly what you mean about her coat. Honey's is growing in a very similar pattern. She has thicker hair in the same places and she's also very lean and leggy, so pretty similar in lots of ways. I think Lola's coat will continue to change for quite some time yet too. x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I find it very interesting.. She is evolving before my eyes! All of their coats are amazing how they develop!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Wow, she really is getting a longer and more wavy. What a beautiful pup she is! I love her colour, such a rich brown. Gorgeous girl!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

What a superb colour, looking forward to some lovely autumnal shots of her running through the leaves xxx


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Aww she looks so cute and comfy


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ruth I was wondering if you mind sharing a few photos of Lola with me for My Dogs Life Changing Coat Feature, Cockapoo Coat Colour Catalogue and I am working on a new article and would love to use a Lola photo  please contact me if you would be willing xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Sure we would be honoured!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh I can't believe that's Lola!!! 

How WAVY she is... Love her 

Still the lovely smooth face though ... So elegant xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She looks so comfy. I am jealous  I love her color. So beautiful.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Oh I can't believe that's Lola!!!
> 
> How WAVY she is... Love her
> 
> Still the lovely smooth face though ... So elegant xxx


Hehe I know! I nearly died with shock when I got home from hols!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> She looks so comfy. I am jealous  I love her color. So beautiful.


I love your Jake! Beautiful!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Just love Lola! So beautiful and the red is gorgeous


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Duckdog said:


> Just love Lola! So beautiful and the red is gorgeous


Thanks! Lola is blushing!


----------

